# AKC handler for Seattle Kennel club March 12-13



## GFujioka (Apr 20, 2009)

Been away from the AKC ring for about 20 years. Looking for recommendations for a handler for SKC March 12-13. Preferably a national handler with an opening for 12-18 and novice male classes.

Would also love to learn who the brand name handlers are these days in the Pacific NW. Thanks very much.

Gary

PS: Not for the dog in my signature.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I would recommend Julie Hamasaki 
[email protected]

She handles dogs at the National level and has for years.


----------



## GFujioka (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks very much. I'll contact her.


----------

